# *** Christmas give away ***



## sharpeblades (Dec 10, 2011)

Ime going to give away for Christmas 5 of my Tabor Tool**9 tools in one-Knife-file-metric ruler- std ruler-bottle opener-pry bar-wire striper- flat screw driver  and hex bit tool**  (This the design that i sold to rights to CRKT) I will draw the winners on Christmas day )Dec. 25** just post your name on here to be intered ***Good luck and Happy Holidays


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 10, 2011)

I would be honored to enter. Thank you for this kind gesture.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool !!!  Thanks !!


----------



## Uncle T (Dec 10, 2011)

Awesome design and I hope I'm one of the lucky 5!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, put me in.


----------



## Shug (Dec 10, 2011)

Please enter me in the drawing....Thank you


----------



## Corey J (Dec 10, 2011)

Awesome! thanks for doing this! i'm definitely in!

CJ


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you I'll try


----------



## QTurn (Dec 10, 2011)

Add me to the list please! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## btt202 (Dec 10, 2011)

Add me . And thanks for everything you do !!!! and what you give away in here !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswede3423 (Dec 10, 2011)

*I'm in*

I would like to be considered.  Thank you


----------



## biker13 (Dec 10, 2011)

Please enter me in the giveaway.Thanks Mr Tabor for all you do.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you put me in please


----------



## Footlong (Dec 10, 2011)

Sign me up. Thanks!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 10, 2011)

As usual, that's very generous of you. Count me in.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Dec 10, 2011)

Please count me in . Thanks for the mighty fine opportunity.


----------



## woco hunter (Dec 10, 2011)

Please add me. Thanks


----------



## marknga (Dec 10, 2011)

Please add me RT...


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 10, 2011)

sign me up, Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 10, 2011)

Please add me.

Thank you sir


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 10, 2011)

Please add my name to the hat! Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.  Merry CHRISTmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 10, 2011)

Raleigh thanks for the chance at one of your tools.  Merry Christmas


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, please add my name.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks for the chance... where can i buy one if i don't win?


----------



## donald-f (Dec 10, 2011)

Please enter me for the drawing. Merry Christmas and thank you for the chance.:wreath:


----------



## Papa Steve (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## SGaither (Dec 10, 2011)

Please add my name to the hat Mr. Tabor. 

Thanks for this kind gesture


----------



## jkk6028 (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks for the chance!


----------



## treeknot (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for adding me . tom


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Would love a chance, Thanks


----------



## one_shot (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks,add my name


----------



## smoky ghost (Dec 10, 2011)

*christmas chancr*

i would like to be entered


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Dec 10, 2011)

enter me please!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the chance.....


----------



## RNC (Dec 10, 2011)

WOW ! ..  gonna be a nice Christmas for someone ;]

Would love to throw my name in there ! 

Was showin off some of your fine work just tonight

:candle:Merry Christmas:candle:


----------



## DvilleDawn (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow :santa: you are far to generous but dang it put my name in!!

:decorate: Merry Christmas to You and Yours!!


----------



## BBS (Dec 10, 2011)

*Christmas giveaway*

Please enter me thanks.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 10, 2011)

Please add my name to the hat.


----------



## butshot (Dec 10, 2011)

consider me entered, I would love to have one of your products!


----------



## ridgestalker (Dec 10, 2011)

Put me in thanks.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 10, 2011)

Like to have a chance at some of your fine work!:santa:


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 10, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat please and Thank You for the generous gesture.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like a try for that tool! Thanks


----------



## jww (Dec 10, 2011)

Add me! Thanks Mr. Tabor!


----------



## seeker (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you sir.  Please include my name.


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Dec 10, 2011)

Please put me in and thank you Mr. Tabor


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Dec 10, 2011)

Please enter me in this one also Mr Tabor. Your I can't thank you enough for the opportunity you give us to own a knife made by a true artist and craftsman.


----------



## TN_Explorer (Dec 10, 2011)

That's a mighty useful looking tool.  Please put my name in the hat!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 10, 2011)

I would like to be entered for the chance at one of those fine tools. Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 10, 2011)

Put me in please


----------



## sjbl62 (Dec 10, 2011)

Please add me, thank you.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Add my name sir.


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 11, 2011)

please add my name to the pot thank you


----------



## Bram (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice..put me in sir..thanks

Gerry


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd like a shot at it.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Dec 11, 2011)

While your at it add me too, please!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## stewart 14 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have seen one of these They are really neet .I would love to have one of these.Please enter my nane


----------



## jack butler (Dec 11, 2011)

enter me thanks


----------



## Mossy78 (Dec 11, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat.
Thank you for you're generosity sir.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 11, 2011)

Very generous offer!  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very generous of you Raleigh. That will make some folks very happy this Chrstmas. Please include me.


----------



## Superdutch (Dec 11, 2011)

*Please include me.*

How very generous.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

Please add my name to the hat.  Merry Christmas RT!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow that is nice, please put me in. Thanks


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 11, 2011)

*Ill try again*

LOL, if only 10 people entered, I'd still miss out. Please add my name again for a nice piece of work. Thanks again for the nice gift offer.


----------



## Harleybob (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity, add me please.


----------



## snake bite (Dec 11, 2011)

add me to the hat please.  Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Dec 11, 2011)

Please add me and thanks, Raleigh.


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks for the chance.  put my name in


----------



## YoungSouthernHunter (Dec 11, 2011)

beautiful work....count me in.....


----------



## kenlr4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Please put my name in also


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice and thanks for your kindness.I'd like to throw my name in the hat as well.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## NiteHunter (Dec 11, 2011)

Please put NiteHunter in the drawing. Thanks RT.


----------



## Gumswamp (Dec 11, 2011)

Please add my name to the hat.  Hope you & the family are well and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## mike martinez (Dec 11, 2011)

Add Mike Martinez


----------



## hunter63john (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks please add me!


----------



## DrewDennis (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Raleigh! Add me to the list!

 Merry Christmas!


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the chance, add me to the list please sir.


----------



## BowShooter (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, put me in.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 12, 2011)

put me in too please


----------



## beretta (Dec 12, 2011)

Add me please.


----------



## one hogman (Dec 12, 2011)

Please enter My Name Mr. Raleigh, I appreciate you offering this gift.


----------



## Joker (Dec 12, 2011)

I have one of these and it is a cool little tool and comes in very handy.


----------



## williamt (Dec 12, 2011)

Please include me also. Thank you very much


----------



## JBird227 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## 1shot1kill (Dec 12, 2011)

put my name in the hat!


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 12, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## ccookou812 (Dec 12, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## mountain cat (Dec 12, 2011)

Add my name to hat please.
Thanks!
Merry Christmas


----------



## jarrettdavis (Dec 12, 2011)

Add my name please. And Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## The Foreigner (Dec 12, 2011)

Count me in, kind sir.


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 12, 2011)

Please add my name to the list as well. Thank you


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Put me in. Thanks-


----------



## atwenterprise (Dec 12, 2011)

Place me on the list. Thanks


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2011)

Im in sir thanks


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 12, 2011)

Put me in please sir.


----------



## Warthawg (Dec 12, 2011)

Add me too please


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you!

AJ


----------



## redbone1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I would be honored, please include me


----------



## bhaynes (Dec 12, 2011)

Please include me Mr. Tabor. Thanks!


----------



## DCM161 (Dec 12, 2011)

Please put my name in.
 Thanks


----------



## Lightnrod (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in. Would make a great gift.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 12, 2011)

if you wouldn't mind including me in your give away, i'd appreciate it!

thanks you!
gh


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity Raleigh, add my name please.  :jump:


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you so much Raleigh!!!add my name please. That is one fine looking tool.....


----------



## J HESTER (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank's!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the chance....BP


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Dec 13, 2011)

Put me in!! Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

HOW did I miss this??????  Please add me too!!!!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## win3006 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Add my name to the pile!


----------



## scottypp (Dec 13, 2011)

please enter me in the drawing...thank you Tabor Claus...


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 13, 2011)

Please add me to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 13, 2011)

Great gesture, appreciate the chance. I really like the design too


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 13, 2011)

Count me in please.


----------



## CAL90 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity - Bryan


----------



## creekbender (Dec 13, 2011)

Please enter me ! Thanks for the opportunity !


----------



## jason bales (Dec 13, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fine tool there. Put me in kind sir. Thanks


----------



## JagMP24 (Dec 13, 2011)

Great looking tool / knife. Count me in - Jared
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Dec 13, 2011)

I want in! Thanks


----------



## guitarman64 (Dec 13, 2011)

enter me


----------



## GMORE (Dec 14, 2011)

Please enter my name.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 14, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat. Thanks!


----------



## grizzley30814 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Thank you*

I would be honored for the opportunity.

Thanks


----------



## mallardk (Dec 14, 2011)

*very nice*

would love to enter.


----------



## blues brother (Dec 14, 2011)

Count me in please Mr. Raleigh!
Thanks!


----------



## jman9977 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## FlipKing (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the chance!! Thats very generous of you  Enter me in please


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 14, 2011)

Please put my name in Mr. Tabor.  Thanks!


----------



## bigt61 (Dec 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas!  Please add me as well!


----------



## gobbler getter (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the chance and Merry Christmas
  Bob Purdy


----------



## rider1009 (Dec 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone.
Please put me in for the drawing!


----------



## pse hunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Count me in, thanks


----------



## hav2hunt (Dec 15, 2011)

Put me in & Thanks.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 15, 2011)

Andy Gurley


----------



## VOLS24 (Dec 15, 2011)

Please add me to the list.
Thanks


----------



## Tripple_D (Dec 15, 2011)

Please add my name. Thanks


----------



## Fly Rod (Dec 15, 2011)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks Tabor please put my name in the hat merry christmas to you and your family


----------



## southgaoriginal (Dec 15, 2011)

would love a chance:santa:


----------



## wildcats (Dec 15, 2011)

This looks as "handy as a pocket" would love to be entered


----------



## robinh (Dec 16, 2011)

I,m in !Thanks for the chance.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for another opportunity at a great tool.


----------



## Underwatercolors (Dec 16, 2011)

Please add my name - thanks


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 16, 2011)

Would love to have it..................Thx Russell


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp (Dec 17, 2011)

Please put me in the hat!


----------



## ginn68 (Dec 17, 2011)

Good deal. Thanks so much!


----------



## knifeman6785 (Dec 17, 2011)

Mighty fine,Mighty fine !!!!! Thank you sir!!!


----------



## nevamiss270 (Dec 17, 2011)

Throw my name in there.  Thank you!


----------



## mporter (Dec 18, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Resica (Dec 18, 2011)

Please add me. Thank you.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Dec 18, 2011)

looks great, please add me, and thank you sir!


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 18, 2011)

SASS249 in please


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 18, 2011)

pasinthrough is in as well for this cool tool!


----------



## rob keck (Dec 19, 2011)

add me too...please


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2011)

i'm in..would love to win it. thanks


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 19, 2011)

Please enter me too.

Those are nice tools Mr. tabor!
Thank you.


----------



## jeshoffstall (Dec 19, 2011)

*Thanks Raleigh*

Great gesture.  Please put me in.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you Please add me to the drawing


----------



## Jasper (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice of you.......count me in and Merry Christmas!


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 19, 2011)

I would like to participate in this. Very nice of you. 

Thanks!
Huntinstuff


----------



## serving1Lord (Dec 19, 2011)

Great looking tool. Please add me. Thanks


----------



## jgunnsmith (Dec 19, 2011)

Never seen one like that.  Put my name in please.  Thanks


----------



## hogman3 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Put my name in the hat.*

Thanks RT.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 20, 2011)

In it to win it.  Thanks


----------



## bntgator (Dec 20, 2011)

Very cool, please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 20, 2011)

If you add me to that list please sir.. greatly appreciated.


----------



## mattech (Dec 20, 2011)

Please add me, mattech, thanks!


----------



## moyehow (Dec 21, 2011)

put me in please,
thanks,
moye howard


----------



## knives (Dec 21, 2011)

That would look good laying next to the skinner I have of yours  in my collection.. Thanks for doing this. Mike Wilson


----------



## blakely (Dec 21, 2011)

Please count me in!
Blakely


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool Tool, and gesture.....thanks for adding me!!!


----------



## drandle (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## fishbait (Dec 21, 2011)

Add me to the list.  Thanks you Mr. Tabor


----------



## john.lee (Dec 21, 2011)

Add me please


----------



## R1150R (Dec 21, 2011)

I would give one of those a good home.


----------



## badkarma (Dec 21, 2011)

please add me to the list. awesome!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2011)

Please enter me in the drawing.

That is a very well thought out tool.


----------



## onedude (Dec 22, 2011)

please enter one.

Thanks,
Doug 
Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## jaeger jr (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you sir. Please include my name. That is a very generous gesture.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Dec 22, 2011)

please sign me up, thank you for your generosity


----------



## Jranger (Dec 22, 2011)

Add my name into the hat please!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would like to be entered please


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 23, 2011)

The chance to own some of your work makes waiting on christmas fun again. Please put me in.


----------



## gatorbob (Dec 23, 2011)

gatorbob


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 23, 2011)

Put me in Raleigh!

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 23, 2011)

please add me to the list.  great gesture.


----------



## 2tines (Dec 23, 2011)

please add my name to the winner list. thanks for the generous offering and god bless


----------



## Square_Dots (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the chance to win this great tool!


----------



## hollfire3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Put me in Mr Tabor if it is not too late.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 23, 2011)

Im in,Thanks for the chance


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat Raleigh. Thanks!


----------



## K80 (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't ever have to many tools or knifes.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Head East (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd appreciate you including me in the drawing!

Thanks!

Mac


----------



## The Bell Man (Dec 23, 2011)

*I'm in*

Thank you.


----------



## TBurnham (Dec 24, 2011)

Im in


----------



## dirtroad (Dec 24, 2011)

Please add me RT.thanks.


----------



## no clever name (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in, would love another one of your knives


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 24, 2011)

Count me in. Beautiful work.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you much. My hat is in the ring.


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 24, 2011)

Always wanted one of these.  Please put my name in.


----------



## jkkj (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks, very nice


----------



## BEAN (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you, please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## TRACTORGUY (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks and please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 25, 2011)

If you haven't drawn the names yet I'd like to be entered please

thank you


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 25, 2011)

*The "WINNERS" are????????????????????*

1# Bad Karma
2#-Blues Brother
3#-RJ Cruiser
4#-Pay Master
5#-Suger Plum
**Congratulations and Merry Christmas:santaone::santaone::santaone:
PM me you shipping info and i will get them on the way


----------



## Square_Dots (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks to Sharpblades for the Christmas cheer! Your work is awesome and I enjoy seeing the knives you make!


----------



## SGaither (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats to the lucky winners. Merry Christmas to all


----------



## serving1Lord (Dec 25, 2011)

Congratulations winners. Sharpeblades, what a great Christmas gesture. Merry Christmas and enjoy God's blessings in the New Year.


----------

